
This Feminist Sex Toy Shop Is Funding Access to Women's Reproductive Health - Denise_Thomas
https://medium.com/@knottyvibescompany/funding-womens-reproductive-health-via-sex-toys-d2278cdd073d
======
Denise_Thomas
We’ve all heard the old cliché—it’s a man’s world—and the current climate in
this country and around the globe only emphasizes that brute reality. Access
to reproductive healthcare services is under near constant attack and rape
culture relegates women to the role of inanimate receptacle into which men can
freely empty their sexual desires. Even when considering something as simple
as an ad for women’s underwear, the clear audience is men. Women don’t need to
see each other scantily clad and contorted into unnecessarily suggestive
positions to appreciate lingerie. We’re here for men’s gratification, society
assures us, and even our own sexuality is ultimately theirs to define and
enjoy.

But the ladies of Knotty Vibes are here to change all of that with a bold
mission of empowering women through the sale of sex toys.

Just like most advertising for panties and bras aren’t really targeted towards
the group of people who actually buy and wear them, the same can be said for
the advertising sex toys ostensibly created for women. It gets turned into yet
another over the top fantasy for men, with women merely present to play the
tired old role of repository for all of that pent up male desire. All of this
just reinforces society’s message that women are there for male entertainment,
even when the product advertised should be one for female enjoyment alone.
This is where Knotty Vibes comes in.

Sheila and Courtney, cofounders of this innovative company, were both raised
in devoutly religious environments that didn’t encourage discussions involving
traditionally taboo and blush worthy subjects like sex. These enterprising
ladies envisioned a company that would tailor its message to empower them by
putting the control of their own sexual pleasure at their fingertips.
Additionally, through Knotty Vibes partnership with the Pledgling, proceeds
will be donated to women’s reproductive healthcare organizations.

